# Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T



## winklernorbert28 (10. Oktober 2013)

*Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Hallo,

ich war mir nicht ganz schlüssig wo ich das Thema reinstellen will, da ich zwei verschiedene Kühlsystem in meinem Gehäuse habe.
Für die CPU benutze ich eine Corsair H100i Kompaktwasserkühlung und des restliche Teil wird mit Luft gekühlt.
Habe im Anhang eine Bild vom leeren Corsair Graphite 600T.

Oben der Lüfter ist weg, da dort der Radiator der Wakü ist. Dort sind zwei Lüfter drauf. Derzeit blasen die nach außen, allerdings habe ich jetzt 
gelesen, dass empfohlen wird wegen besserer Kühlleistung die Lüfter so zu montieren, dass sie Luft hineinholen.

Vorne der Lüfter (rechts) ist ein großer Lüfter, der immer auf Volllast läuft und die Luft nach innen holt.
Hinten der Lüfter (links) ist etwas kleiner und holt derzeit die Luft auch rein ins Gehäuse. Abtransportier wird sie derzeit über den Radiator oben.
Muss das jetzt allerdings alles umstellen, da ich vorher 2 x Sapphire 7970 im Referenzdesign hatte und diese die Abwärme eh direkt hinten raus liesen.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt bei beiden den Kühlkörper getauscht. Dort sind jetzt jeweils 3 Lüfter verbaut, allerdings fördern diese die Luft nicht nach Außen sondern direkt in das Gehäuse.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie muss ich die Lüfter positionieren und um die Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen? Wichtig ist erstmal, dass ich die Lüfter von der Wakü umdrehe, damit diese Luft hineinholen.
Vorne sollte der doch auch die Luft reinholen oder? Ist dann aber nicht der Lüfter hinten zu klein um alles hinauszubefördern? Oder soll nur der Lüfter hinten die Luft hineinholen und der Lüfter vorne alles rausschicken?
Bin ein wenig überfordert 

LG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Moin hab auch ein 600T und hatte eine H100. Dein Denkfehler ist dass durch die H100 nicht soviel Luft durchgeht aufgrund der feinen Rippen, du brauchst aufjedenfall den Lüfter am Heck ausblasend. Die H100 im Deckel staut die Luft darunter.

Meine Lösung war die H100 durch den hinteren 120er zu führen (Mesh ausgeschnitten) und Rückseitig zu montieren, da hing die H100 praktisch im Freien. 

Mit der H100 im Deckel seh ich keine Lösung. Daher hab ich jetzt wieder einen Lüftkühler, der begünstigt die Temps im Gehäuse deutlich mehr als ne H100.

Aber warten wir mal ab, vielleicht kommt noch was an Ideen. Achja ich hab ALLES versucht. Keine HDD Käfige mehr drin, Stock Lüfter gegen Silverstone 180er getauscht und und und. Besser wurde es aber erst wieder komplett unter Luft.

MFG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Warme Luft steigt nach oben. Front rein, und im Heck die Luft auch rausblasend. Customkühler verteilen nun mal einen gewissen Teil im Gehäuse. Was ist denn alles verbaut ( Foto könnte hilfreich sein ), und wie sehen die Temperaturen aus? Da müsste man mal etwas mit der Lüftersteuerung für den CPU Kühler jonglieren.


----------



## sven842 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Hi, also hinten u. oben raus, vorne rein als Grundregel.
Das Prob mit den Corsair Kühlungen kenn ich, das einzige was hilft ist Push and Pull wenn man keine Turbinen montieren will.
Dann sollten auch die Temps passen


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Hab mal gestöbert, in einem anderen Thread vom 1.10.10 hat er seine Hardware gepostet, vermutlich ist das noch aktuell.


winklernorbert28:

Verbaut sind folgende Komponenten
Intel 3930k mit einer Corsair H100i Wakü
Mainboard Asus P9X79WS
16GB Ram von Corsair 1866 MHZ
Netzteil 1050 Watt von Corsair HX 1050 
Grafikkarten 2 x Radeon Sapphire 7970 Standart Edition allerdings mit neuen Kühler drauf


Die 2 Radeon Karten+ neuer Kühler dürften gut Wärme abgeben und der 3930k wird mit deren Abluft gekühlt. Das ist eben das Problem mit der H100 im Deckel. Der TE schrieb auch das die CPU-Lüfter schon auf 100% drehen da ihn die Lautstärke nicht stört. Somit kann er nicht mehr Luft durch die H100 pressen, ob es da ausreicht den einen 120er im Heck zu drehen.
Kannst es nur versuchen.

Problem ist auch, wenn der 120er am Heck rausbläst, ist im Bereich des Ram's und Spawa's aufm Board so gut wie kein Luftzug. Zusätzlich werden die Bereiche von den GPU's mit aufgeheizt. 

Genau wegen dieser Probleme hab ich die H100 wieder verkauft, hab 1,5 Jahre damit rumgebastelt und die beste Lösung war die rückseitige Montage wie ich im ersten Post beschrieben hab. (Nachteil da, nur 1x DVI zugänglich, da überdeckt, die Verschmutzung durch Staub geht schneller und auch da fängt man die warme Luft aus dem Netzteil wieder ein.)


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Moin Moin 

habe auch das gleiche Gehäuse, mein Tipp:
oben ( h100i ) und hinten raus, den Festplattenkäfig montierst du eins weiter links ( Richtung Netzeil, aber nur den unteren Festplattenkäfig ) und befestigst darauf 1x200mm Lüfter. Der 200mm vorne zieht ebenfalls rein.
Effekt: durch die 2x200mm Lüfter ist der Luftzug bedeutend besser ( meine GTX680 wurde dadurch 5grad kühler ).
Wenn alles passen sollte, sollte alles ausreichend gekühlt werden und die 200mm Lüfter kannst du etwas herunter regeln 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Die Frischluftzufuhr ist hier nicht das Problem, sondern die 500W der GPU's schnell abzuführen. Das geht meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mit der H100 im Deckel weil die Kühlfinnen viel zu eng sind.

(Ich schreib das weil ich ähnlich dem Vorschlag von thehate91 2x 180 Silverstone in der Front hatte.
 Im Ergebnis dauerts nur etwas länger bis sich alles aufheizt, ab einem gewissen Punkt sogar schlechter als vorher, weil nur viel Luft reinpumpen noch lange keinen guten Airflow macht.) Ich such mal Bilder.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ob es hilft wenn man an der H100 4 Lüfter montiert?! Ebenfalls hilfreich könnte es sein das Seitenteil mit dem Gitter ( kein Plastikfenster ) zu benutzen. Schwierig schwierig aber viel mehr kann man dann auch nicht mehr machen :/


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Bringt nicht viel außer Platzprobleme aber ans Mesh-Seitenteil hab ich nicht gedacht, hab ich aber auch keins. Wäre interessant ob der TE eins besitzt. Wobei ja immer noch die warme Abluft das Problem ist. Die H100 mit Lüftern ans Seitenteil Mesh (wenn vorhanden) könnte auch wieder eng werden, so breit ist das 600T nicht, das stößt an die GPU's würd ich sagen.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ich habe noch eine Idee, die h100i vorne montieren. Dazu den Festplattenkäfig versetzten damit auch genug Platz ist ( darauf evtl den 220mm ) Der Rest wie gehabt nur das man oben nun 2x120mm einsetzten kann. 
Evtl noch eine sinnvolle Alternative.


----------



## sven842 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ah, OK zwei 7970 das hatte ich wohl grad überlesen, Wenn du die möglichkeit hast würde ich in die Seitenwand noch einen Lüfter bauen u. oben Push u. Pull dürfte auch helfen.
Generell gibt es bei Crossfire u. SLI mit HiEnd Grakas nur eine Lösung die wirklich gute Temps bringt, u. zwar eine Custom Wakü wo auch die Grakas eingebunden werden!(Habe das Theater auch schon durch, schlussendlich flogen meine 2 6970 raus u. Custom Wakü mit 7970 zog ein, auch zweite Graka wäre nun kein Problem mehr.)


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

@thehate91

Nein, Schläuche zu kurz und es fehlen 3-4mm in der Höhe, trotz Demontage beider HDD Käfige und dem Plastesockel. 
Aber die Idee war gut, den Versuch kann sich der TE aber sparen.

Oben Push Pull geht nicht, die H100 wird zu fett, dann stößt man am Mainboard an, alternative wäre oben an der Außenseite des Mesh's das 2te Lüfterpaar zu installieren, dann bekommste aber die Meshabdeckung  schlecht drauf und hast relativ große Abstände zwischen H100 und Lüftern. Damit geht der Push-Pull Effekt verloren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sah dass dann aus:  2x 180mm aneinander in der Front, die H100 hintenraus, das 120er Loch "dicht" gemacht da sonst die H100 wieder reingeblasen hätte. Hatte noch paar Stücke von der Dämmung übrig.
Die H100 mit Abstandshaltern an der 120er Bohrung Rückseitig befestigt, aber wie man auch hier sieht, über der GPU herrscht tote Hose und die Spawas kochen. Hier war eine 580GTX verbaut, womit ich schon ständig an die 78°C kam, bei 2 GPU's ists sicher nicht besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man die H100 gaaaaanz links etwas erkennen, fiel halt kaum auf durch den Kunststoff-"Kragen" vom 600T.

Trotz der Power der 2x 180er Lüfter kommt so gut wie nix an Luftzug zu den Ram's oder Spawas, da hat die 580GTX zu stark ihr eigenes Klima erzeugt im Case verteilt.  


So halb unter die 5,25" Schächte könnte man die H100 senkrecht in die Front packen, also nicht ganz vorn. Sozusagen bündig mit dem Mainboard-Tray.

Das ginge noch.


----------



## pixellord (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

habe das  Corsair Graphite 600T (weiß/schwarz)

ich kann für das Gehäuse nur empfehlen einen Lüfter an der Seitenwand anzubringen !




Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen transparent Lüfterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen transparent 80134


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Naja wer hat, der kann. Gibt aber auch Varianten ohne Window, was der TE hat wissen wir noch nicht. Aber sehr schicke Lösung ohne das Standard-Mesh. 

Hey und Wilkommen im Forum.


----------



## sven842 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

@Shorty 





> Oben Push Pull geht nicht, die H100 wird zu fett, dann stößt man am Mainboard an, alternative wäre oben an der Außenseite des Mesh's das 2te Lüfterpaar zu installieren, dann bekommste aber die Meshabdeckung schlecht drauf und hast relativ große Abstände zwischen H100 und Lüftern.


 geht aber nur mit diesen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream SLIM SY1212SL12M Lüfter, 1600rpm - 120mm oder diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition 1800rpm ( 120x120x15mm ) Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition 1800rpm ( 120x120x15mm ) 78400 Lüftern damit klappt auch mit dem Platz


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Stimmt, dann aber lieber die Phobya, der Scythe Slim hat bestimmt nicht genug Druck für ne H100. 
Hatte mal nen 100er Slim in der Hand.

Mal sehen was dem TE gefällt.


----------



## sven842 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ich würde auch die Phobya nehmen, aber definitiv die beste Lösung ist H100 raus u. Wakü fürs komplette Sys


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

wie schon angemerkt, ist die einzige gute lösung ein custom-wakü. 
für den moment sollte es allerdings reichen, den hecklüfter auch ausblasend zu montieren. und wenn möglich (auch bereits angesprochen), einen lüfter im seitenteil. ob der luft rein oder rausbringen soll, ist dir überlassen. was mehr bringt, musst du testen.

aber mal so ne frage, wie hoch ist die cpu-temp aktuell? wäre auch interessant zu wissen.

und hast du die original-lüfter der h100i oder hast du dir da neue besorgt?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Er hat sich seit heut morgen nicht mehr gemeldet, versaut sich den Tag bestimmt mit arbeiten .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/296474-3930k-temperaturen.html#post5702999

Hier ist ein Thread von ihm mit Temperaturen, er bewegt sich im Mittelfeld um die 65°C package Temp. Nicht schlecht aber unter Prime halten die GPU's ja auch die Luft an, in Game liegt er bestimmt höher, wenn erstmal alles warm ist.

Seine Package Temps sind in etwa meine Core-Temps gewesen (i7 2600k). Also theoretisch müsste da noch was gehen! Hatte damals 52-53°C max Package Temps. (Ja ich weiß verlötet usw. trotzdem! )


----------



## sven842 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*



> Er hat sich seit heut morgen nicht mehr gemeldet, versaut sich den Tag bestimmt mit arbeiten .


 Ich bin auch am arbeiten(jetzt) aber schreibe auch(hat schon seine Vorteile beim telefonischen Support das einen die Kunden nicht sehen können)


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Hehe, bin auch auf Arbeit. 

Muss das hier noch nicht mal minimieren wenn der Chef kommt  der liest am Ende lieber mit.
Hab aber auch nicht immer soviel Zeit, ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Danke für die vielen Antworten
Intel 3930k
Kingston Hyper X Gene 16GB 18600 MHZ
Mainboard Asus P9X79 WS
Grafikkarten 2 x Radeon 7970 mit GHZ Bios und Custom Kühler
Netzteil: Corsair 1050 HX
Gehäuse: Graphite 600T White Corsair

Ich habe damals schon an eine Wakü gedacht und mir auch Infos hier eingeholt, allerdings kamen alle zu dem Entschluss,
dass der Kühlkörper für dieses Setup so groß sein muss, dass dieser Auserhalb montiert werden muss.
Da ich sehr neugierige Katzen habe, kommt das eher nicht in Frage, da diese immer am Lüfter dran wären.
Falls es jetzt anders ist bin ich natürlich bereit mich an diese Sache dran zu wagen.
Im Prime hatte ich Package Temps von 62-65 Grad. Habe letzens BF4 gezockt und bemerkt, dass ich auch bei 65 Grad war.
Andere Anwendungen habe ich derzeit nicht, die den PC annähernd in den Lastbereich bringen 

Ich muss hier heute nochmal genau durchlesen, habe allerweil ein wenig stressig auf der arbeit 
LG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ja lies erstmal, wir haben bissl Brainstorming betrieben.  

Also kein Window im 600T verbaut?


----------



## winklernorbert28 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Hallo, habe jetzt mich ein wenig in die Sache reingearbeitet.

Vorne habe ich den großen Standarlüfter vom Gehäuse gelassen, dieser bläst frische Luft ins Gehäuse
Hinten habe ich den normalen Standartlüfter vom Gehäuse gelassen, dieser bläst warme Luft raus.
Die Zwei Lüfter vom H100i habe ich jetzt so montiert, dass die frische Luft nach innen holen. Montiert ist er an der Decke.
Direkt ins Windows wo die beiden Grafikkarten sitzen, habe ich einen Corsair 14er Lüfter eingebaut der die Warme Luft nach außen bringt.

Habe dann Prime angemacht mit dem Small FFTS Test und ne Weile Laufen lassen.
CPU habe ich 44 Grad und CPU Package habe ich zwischen 57 und 59 Grad.
Zimmertemperatur ist um die 23 Grad.
Hat sich schon ein wenig verändert. Was ist der Unterschied bei der Temp der CPU und die verschiedenen Kernen und Package?
LG Norbert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Kerne und "Package" haben verschiedene Messsysteme.
Letzteres ist der klassische Temperaturfühler, den Intel seit den Pentium 4 integriert und der über das Mainboard ausgewertet wird. Vorteil: Es wird eine Absoluttemperatur gemessen und der Messpunkt ist nicht unmittelbar an den Hotspots, so dass man ihn eher mit den Tcase-Maximalwerten vergleichen kann. Nachteil: Die Auslesequalität ist nicht die beste und der letztlich angezeigte Wert ist vom BIOS manipulierbar. Zu Sockel A Zeiten, als diese Temperatur noch komplett im Sockel (und somit meilenweit von der eigentlichen Wärmequelle) gemessen wurde, konnte ein BIOS-Update schon mal 10 K Unterschied in der Anzeige bringen, weil die Mainboardhersteller versucht haben, die schlechte Genauigkeit zu "korrigieren". Zu Sockel 478 Zeiten habe ich es auf alle Fälle noch hinbekommen, niedrigere Anzeigewerte zu erhalten, dass die Wassertemperatur...
Alzu hohe Genauigkeit würde ich mir aber auch heute nicht erhoffen.

Die Kerntemperaturangaben leiten sich von dem neueren Messsystem ab, dass mit der Core-Reihe eingeführt wurde und da auch über die Notabschaltung wacht. Die Sensoren sitzen näher an den Hotspots (was eigentlich gut wäre, weil es darum ja geht - aber da niemand weiß, wie heiß diese Hotspots werden dürfen, nützt einem das Wissen über ihre Temperatur sogar weniger) und die Auswertung erfolgt jetzt komplett in der CPU. Vorteil somit: Es gibt keine Manipulation mehr durch den Boardhersteller. Der Nachteil dagegen ist, dass mitten auf dem DIE definitiv keine bessere Messtechnik implementiert werden konnte und es für Intel nur einen wichtigen Temperaturpunkt gibt: Den, ab dem gethrottelt werden muss. Je weiter man sich von diesem entfernt, desto schlechter wird die Messgenauigkeit. 
Noch übler ist aber die Ausgabeart: Entsprechend der primären Aufgabe gibt dieses System keinen Absolutwert aus, sondern die Temperaturdifferenz (genannt Tjunc) zur erlaubten Maximaltemperatur (maxTjunc). Und letztere ist nicht bekannt, ggf. für jeden einzelnen DIE unterschiedlich. Die Ausleseprogramme nehmen in der Regel irgend einen Schätzwert, wo maxTjunc liegen sollte und wandeln so die ausgelesene Tjunc in eine absolute °C Angabe um - aber das hat unterm Strich wieder viel mit raten und wenig mit messen zu tun.
Die Kombination aus beiden Effekten sorgt im Wakü-typischen Temperaturbereich für einen Anzeigefehler von vermutlich ±10 K und mehr, womit die angezeigten Werte gar keine Aussagekraft mehr haben. Erst wenn es der CPU wirklich heiß wird kann man diese Anzeige nutzen, um zu sehen, wieviel Luft noch bleibt - dafür ist sie gedacht, dass macht sie gut.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

@*winklernorbert28*: Meines Wissens ist deine Konfiguration leider etwas ungünstig, denn du pumpst viel mehr Luft in dein Gehäuse als raus. Dazu kommt die H100 im Deckel die Frischluft ansaugt und warme Luft von Oben in Gehäuse bläst. Sobald bei dieser Konfiguration beide Wärmequellen (GPU+CPU) aktiv werden kommt es zum Hitzestau (Crossfire vs H100 ). Einzeln werden die Temps gut sein.

Die Lüfter im Deckel sollten lieber raus blasen, der 120er im Heck wird das Gespann und die H100 allein nicht abführen können. Wie sind die Temps wenn du die Lüfter der H100 drehst, so das sie rausblasen? (Pull)
Hab meine ehemalige H100 immer so betrieben, ist leichter zu reinigen.  Aber die hing bei meiner Config wie gesagt schon draußen. Hab die aber auch ne Weile im Deckel ausblasend betrieben und die Temps blieben im Rahmen. Allerdings ist die Abwärme der beiden GPU's etwas mehr als bei mir. Die ziehste dann halt durch die H100.

Alternative: H100 an den HDD Käfigen zu positionieren, was allerdings auch wieder von deinen GPU Temps abhängig wird weil weniger Frischluft ankommt.


Deswegen bin ich jetzt wieder bei einem normalen Luftkühler. Hat alle Probleme auf einmal gelöst.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem gleichen Gehäuse kann ich dir nur wärmstens eine Fullwakü empfehlen. Nachher hast du keine sorgen mehr wegen Temperaturen oder Lautstärke. Ich habe übringes gleich zum externen Mora 3 gegriffen da intern nichts gescheites geht.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Dann habe ich wohl im Frühjahr das Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen. Habe dort zwei Accelero Extreme Lüfter auf beide Grafikkarten geschraubt.
Wie sieht es aus mit einer kompletten Wakü für diese Kompotnenten.
Mit welchen Kosten muss ich rechnen und sind die Temperaturen viel niedriger??
LG


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Kannst sie ja in die Bucht schmeissen oder Kleinanzeigen. Kommt drauf an was du alles willst. Also meine 770 Gtx hatte vorher 80° mit Referenzkühler und jetzt mit Fullcover 47°.
Kannst dir ja mal die Beispielkonfigs ansehen und mal was zusammenstellen.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Ich werde mir diese ein wenig anschauen. Allerdings 400€ ist meine Schmerzgrenze 
LG


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Und fürn 50er die CPU erstmal unter nen guten Luftkühler setzen? Ein günstigerer Airflow kann schon einiges verbessern.
Wenn die GPU's erst umgebaut wurden ist es sonst echt ganz schön Geld rausgeschmissen.

Bin kein Wakü Kenner aber für 400€ denk ich mir, wirds wohl etwas knapp incl GPU.

Aber da findet sich sicher jemand der mir das Gegenteil beweisen kann.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

Habe die GPU's im Frühjahr mal umgebaut, allerdings war der PC jetzt nie mehr unter Volllast.
Habe jetzt Battlefield 4 gestartet und dann das Problem mit den Temp's entdeckt.
Ob es wirklich ein Problem ist kann ich jetzt nicht ganz behaupten.

CPU 50 Grad
CPU Package max 65 Grad
GPU1 und GPU2 max 70 Grad

Ob das ein Problem darstellt, kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Hatte vorher einen Noctua NHD14 drin. Temps waren allerdings höher


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

sind eingendlich keine schlechten temps. würde ich eher als normal bezeichnen. und solange nix anfängt zu throtteln, besteht auch kein problem


----------



## winklernorbert28 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

So habe PC nochmal komplett auseinander genommen.
Im Radi war doch noch ein wenig Staub, aber nicht extrem viel.

Habe den Radi immer noch auf der Decke, dort holen die Lüfter frische Luft hinein.
Vorne ist immer noch der große Standartlüfter, der holt auch frische Luft rein.
Direkt neben dem Radi am Heck habe ich jetzt zwei statt einem Lüfter, diese bringen die Luft vom Radi direkt raus.
Im Seitenfenster zwischen den beiden GPUs habe ich jetzt einen 14mm Lüfter eingefräst der die Luft von der Grafikkarte rausbringt.

Temps sind jetzt in Ordnung unter Prime
CPU 44 Grad CPU Package 57 Grad
Furmark
GPU1 76 Grad   GPU2 64 Grad

Die GPUs dürfen ja ein wenig wärmer werden oder. Weiter gehen die Temps allerdings nicht hoch.
Ansonsten werde ich langsam an eine Wakü denken müssen. Der Lärm an sich ist mir egal, Er wird eh nur laut wenn er unter Volllast läuft
und dort habe ich das Headset auf zum spielen.

LG


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kühlungsproblem Corsair Graphite 600T*

gpu's haben mit standartkühler teilweise unter volllast temps um die 80°C, somit sind die werte in ordnung. besser werden die wohl unter luft auch nicht. 
kannst aber mal testen, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn der lüfter in der seite luft reinbringt, statt rauszieht.


----------

